# Stingray from crawlspace



## BikeAthens (Jan 11, 2020)

Don't have much info on this bike. Any clues are welcome.


----------



## BikeAthens (Jan 11, 2020)

Other side


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 11, 2020)

Looks about 74ish. Serial number will nail it down.


----------



## BikeAthens (Jan 12, 2020)

260 52 2378


----------

